# One Question



## IPLUMB (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Guys,
I Want To Weed Thru The Tire Kickers And Not Wast Time On Running Around Town All Day Giving Free Estimates.
Had A Couple Of Potential Customers Complain About Charging Them My Trip Charge To Give Them An Estimate On Something Like A Toilet Install (customer Supplied) Or A Water Heater Under An A/c Closet . 


Wanted Advise On If You Guys Stick To Your Guns On Relentlessly Requesting A Trip Or Give A Flate Fee Over The Phone.


Remembering That Its Sort Of A Basic Toilet Install Or G- Disposal Install.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

IPLUMB said:


> Hey Guys,
> I Want To Weed Thru The Tire Kickers And Not Wast Time On Running Around Town All Day Giving Free Estimates.
> Had A Couple Of Potential Customers Complain About Charging Them My Trip Charge To Give Them An Estimate On Something Like A Toilet Install (customer Supplied) Or A Water Heater Under An A/c Closet .
> 
> ...


I guess everyone does it different but I stick to my guns. I give free in home estimates all the time. Once I'm in the home I sell the job, it's almost 100% of the time. I will NEVER give a price over the phone since I'm offering a free in home estimate, that would be foolish.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> I guess everyone does it different but I stick to my guns. I give free in home estimates all the time. Once I'm in the home I sell the job, it's almost 100% of the time. I will NEVER give a price over the phone since I'm offering a free in home estimate, that would be foolish.


 I never knew you gave a free in home estimate. Now you make sense to me. I remmeber you saying you lived in a small town and trips are short. Thats a twist on flat rate...most will give a price on the phone and then come out...they collect a check at the door and then go look at the problem....if the problem is going to cost more than they quoted on the phone and the customer refuses the "new quote" they do not get the initial check back for the plumbers trip out. Thats how flat rate was done around here. I can see where your method is very sucessful Ironkroller. Your in the advantage because your there face to face. Its twice as easy to sell a job in person than it is on the phone.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a $38 charge for coming out. I don't charge it at the door, and I don't push it if the customer balks. Although I get virtually all the jobs I look at, there are times when just telling the customer what the problem(s) is (are) is a service.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Herk said:


> I have a $38 charge for coming out. I don't charge it at the door, and I don't push it if the customer balks. Although I get virtually all the jobs I look at, there are times when just telling the customer what the problem(s) is (are) is a service.



For repair work I never give an estimate over the phone. Some things like a sewer camera inspection I'll tell them, it's $250.00. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't give free estimates(why should I?)

I don't give prices out over the phone(How can you know what's involved when you can't see it?)


----------



## plumbob1234 (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with most of the posts in regards to quotes over the phone, DON'T DO IT!!!
but I do give free inhome estimates, I'm in a city of 400,000 or 1,000,000 if you count all the ajoining cities, and sometimes its a pain, but for the most part you get most of the jobs you quote, and if you can sell the word of mouth factor to all their friends definatly comes into play. I do flat rate most of the smaller work but untill you see it, you can't tell if it's as strait forward as the H.O. says it is.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

$59.00 to come out which in reality does not even cover what it costs me to park my truck in front of your house. I virtually never (I can't say never) "waive" this fee for general plumbing work. I will even charge it to go look at remodels. I don't do many remodels because: 1. I won't work for GC's and 2. They are almost always 1 of 3 or more "estimates" of which we are never the lowest. We don't estimate, after seeing the job we will quote what it will cost which will not change unless the customer changes something. If we are able to sense, over the phone, that the ho knows that he is talking to a quality company and appreciates that fact then we will go look at it for $59. About the only thing that we do not charge the $59 service fee for is tankless consults and this is only because I have a much higher level of confidence selling tankless water heaters than I do selling remodels. To me, remodels are just first cousins with new con which I left behind long ago. I will do them but I never even attempt to compete on price.

The service fee definately makes me money though. Not the $59 but the way in which it removes all "tire kickers", as you say, from my path. The service fee makes me more productive. Even when it is dead slow (which isn't often) I still am very reluctant to even waive it because as soon as I go to look at some dead end nonsense, a paying call will come in from someone who needs me "right now".


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

This is how I plan on attacking that situation years ago I had a "free estimates" in my YB ad what a nightmare this timeI will charge 50 to get to the house and waive it with approved wok but if they want an estimate I charge it and if they just deny me the work "rare" I get my money before I leave.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Ironranger said:


> For repair work I never give an estimate over the phone. Some things like a sewer camera inspection I'll tell them, it's $250.00.


I never quote anything on the phone because things change drastically when you get to the job. The fee to come out is the only quote I give. I guess I just don't trust people to be accurate. :whistling2:

That may be because I have so many years of inaccurate customers under my belt.


----------



## anysewer (Jul 27, 2009)

Customers want to know a price quote over the phone because they know that the person or company they are calling has already done the same job hundreds of times in the past. It is true that many times over the phone estimates do not work but it depends on the person giving the quote over the phone. If you ask the customer some questions regarding their problem, then you can give a better price quote.
We have a flat rate price structure and customers like that and based on the flat price structure they tell everyone about our services.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

anysewer said:


> Customers want to know a price quote over the phone because they know that the person or company they are calling has already done the same job hundreds of times in the past. It is true that many times over the phone estimates do not work but it depends on the person giving the quote over the phone. If you ask the customer some questions regarding their problem, then you can give a better price quote.
> We have a flat rate price structure and customers like that and based on the flat price structure they tell everyone about our services.


your "yellow splash"? Is that just some trick to get you into the door or are you guys really that cheap? Is all you do is drain cleaning? If it is, that wouldn't really make you a Plumber in my book.


----------



## anysewer (Jul 27, 2009)

*Sewer & Drain*



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> your "yellow splash"? Is that just some trick to get you into the door or are you guys really that cheap? Is all you do is drain cleaning? If it is, that wouldn't really make you a Plumber in my book.


The yellow splash is a trademarked logo and it is not a trick to get into the door. The price $49.95 is only for sewer and drain cleaning as the name of the company itself suggests. We refer plumbing jobs to plumbers is our network "without" taking any commission from them. Everything is not always about money. :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There was an outfit here in Chicago about 20 some years ago that called themselves $49.95 any Sewer and Drain. They where real busy for a while then went out of business due to some real shady practices. They basically used the $49.95 as a foot in the door, and then sold people on new sewer lines using tactics like running the rod only 5 feet into the line and telling the home owner the sewer is busted and needs to be dug up.

So every time I see a company offering to clear any sewer or drain for such a low set price, you have to wonder how are they making ends meet with out doing anything underhanded.


----------



## anysewer (Jul 27, 2009)

*Sewer Replacement*



SewerRatz said:


> There was an outfit here in Chicago about 20 some years ago that called themselves $49.95 any Sewer and Drain. They where real busy for a while then went out of business due to some real shady practices. They basically used the $49.95 as a foot in the door, and then sold people on new sewer lines using tactics like running the rod only 5 feet into the line and telling the home owner the sewer is busted and needs to be dug up.
> 
> So every time I see a company offering to clear any sewer or drain for such a low set price, you have to wonder how are they making ends meet with out doing anything underhanded.


You have a point and this would be valid for us "if" we replaced sewer lines. We do not perform any type of sewer replacement. There are tons of companies in NY that use the tactic you are talking about and they do it because they replace sewers. 
We unclog sewers and drain all day long. :thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

]


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I hear a round squeeky wheel in the background, maybe the hamp is getting some exercise. :whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

anysewer said:


> The yellow splash is a trademarked logo and it is not a trick to get into the door.




















:laughing:


----------



## anysewer (Jul 27, 2009)

*plumbers only....*



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> ]


I guess this means, sewer companies are not welcomed here....... :whistling2: but fyi

"3. TERMS OF MEMBERSHIP & USAGE RESTRICTIONS

Site Membership

a) *Membership is available to any person over the age of 13 who registers and accurately provides all the required information, provides a legitimate electronic mail address and obtains a unique Plumbing Zone member name and password. Membership is non-transferable. The use of web-based email accounts may be denied due to abuse.* "


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This is for licensed plumbers, if your not a plumber then you need to move on. Sorry but this is what this site is about.


----------



## anysewer (Jul 27, 2009)

*splash*



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> :laughing:


Nice splash! good work... 
do you also do graphic designing?


----------



## anysewer (Jul 27, 2009)

*site membership*



Ron The Plumber said:


> This is for licensed plumbers, if your not a plumber then you need to move on. Sorry but this is what this site is about.


I hear ya but

"3. TERMS OF MEMBERSHIP & USAGE RESTRICTIONS

Site Membership

a) Membership is available to any person over the age of 13 who registers and accurately provides all the required information, provides a legitimate electronic mail address and obtains a unique Plumbing Zone member name and password. Membership is non-transferable. The use of web-based email accounts may be denied due to abuse."

and I am sure there is not a single 13 year old plumber.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I guess you failed to read the registration requirments when you signed up, let me refreash your memory. Sewer Cleaning is far from a plumber, when you get your plumbing license you will be welcomed on here.

So please move on. Thanks for your interest in our site.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You are not a plumber dude. You are a cheap skate hack, that is ruining this business for the rest of us, that actually give a damn more about this trade then how to make a quick buck with a machine and some cables. 
Theres a video of you on here some where, ill post when i find it. 
You think most the guys on here appreciate your cheap prices? Your proud of that? Base pay for your employees has to be extremely low for you to advertise a price like that. And a low paid employee is a lazy employee. 
Please excuse my 2 cents in the matter drain man. Im actually a state certified master plumber, who gives a damn about this business, paid my dues, and does it the right way. how bought you?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't sit on the edges of your chairs awaiting his reply. pitter patter.....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Okie Doakie.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

anysewer said:


> Site Membership
> 
> a) Membership is available to any person over the age of 13 who registers and accurately provides all the required information, provides a legitimate electronic mail address and obtains a unique Plumbing Zone member name and password. Membership is non-transferable. The use of web-based email accounts may be denied due to abuse."
> 
> and I am sure there is not a single 13 year old plumber.


The whole 13 years or older thing is a legal requirement. You can read more about COPPA laws if you desire.

That being said we also require that people be professional plumbers to join this site.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We have come to the conclusion that anysewer should be allowed to return, it is not like we don't have just sewer cleaning companies on here that don't do plumbing, we don't have grounds to keep anysewer from being a member on here, he will be allowed to return.

If there is any questions to these decisions please contact the Nathan.


----------



## anysewer (Jul 27, 2009)

*i see*



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You are not a plumber dude. You are a cheap skate hack, that is ruining this business for the rest of us, that actually give a damn more about this trade then how to make a quick buck with a machine and some cables.
> Theres a video of you on here some where, ill post when i find it.
> You think most the guys on here appreciate your cheap prices? Your proud of that? Base pay for your employees has to be extremely low for you to advertise a price like that. And a low paid employee is a lazy employee.
> Please excuse my 2 cents in the matter drain man. Im actually a state certified master plumber, who gives a damn about this business, paid my dues, and does it the right way. how bought you?


:blink:


----------



## anysewer (Jul 27, 2009)

*Thank you*



Ron The Plumber said:


> We have come to the conclusion that anysewer should be allowed to return, it is not like we don't have just sewer cleaning companies on here that don't do plumbing, we don't have grounds to keep anysewer from being a member on here, he will be allowed to return.
> 
> If there is any questions to these decisions please contact the Nathan.


Really appreciated.
Thank You


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

anysewer said:


> The yellow splash is a trademarked logo and it is not a trick to get into the door. The price $49.95 is only for sewer and drain cleaning as the name of the company itself suggests. We refer plumbing jobs to plumbers in our network "without" taking any commission from them. Everything is not always about money. :thumbsup:
> 
> I think this really says it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I think in all fairness no avatar should show an advertisement of prices.

This site is to Chat about plumbing issues. Not to sell our services Nor to spam This site. Link to ones web site is cool with me. We all choose our avatar to our personalty or because it's cool.

Should allow drain companies yes. I worked for a Plumbing/Drain company for years. We all know that I was employed by RR and my love for them :whistling2: 

I'm a Journeyman plumber. Got my schooling at Greater Lawrence Tech During High school, Peterson School of plumbing in Wouborn Ma, And RR Plumbing school :laughing: that was a joke. Never did remodels or new construction. Just the repair end of it.

Is 49.95 for real? who knows. Is this person just one of their employee's sitting behind the screen prompting their company? Maybe

Do I do mostly drains now yes thanks to the economy and DIY has put a big dent in service repair. I still do plumbing from time to time with a master plumber who is older and needs help from time to time. He is hurting bad now.
He is a good friend and I try to get him as much work as possible. I tried to work for him before but he could not supply enough hours lack of work. So I stared this Company. We both benefit and survive from our two companies barley sometimes.
If it was not for drains I would be flipping burgers because of this crazy economy.


----------



## anysewer (Jul 27, 2009)

*picture removed*



UnclogNH said:


> I think in all fairness no avatar should show an advertisement of prices.
> 
> This site is to Chat about plumbing issues. Not to sell our services Nor to spam This site. Link to ones web site is cool with me. We all choose our avatar to our personalty or because it's cool.
> 
> ...


In that case we do a lot of plumbing as our guys are sent to help plumbers if the plumbers need our help. Anyways, I have removed the picture. :thumbup:
Plus, I do not need to promote the company, my customers are happy and keep giving me more and more work. The price seems jaw dropping to you, I understand, but lately numerous companies across the nation have jumped on the same band wagon.
Thank You


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

anysewer said:


> In that case we do a lot of plumbing as our guys are sent to help plumbers if the plumbers need our help. Anyways, I have removed the picture. :thumbup:
> Plus, I do not need to promote the company, my customers are happy and keep giving me more and more work. The price seems jaw dropping to you, I understand, but lately numerous companies across the nation have jumped on the same band wagon.
> Thank You


A little bit of a difference.
His job He can leave the job site. I can continue to work on the job even if an inspector shows up on site because I am a Licensed Journeyman plumber. If whom ever your working for must leave. You must stop if he leaves the job site you have to work under the supervision of a Master or Journeyman Plumber and be a registered as an apprentice.
If your on site doing only drain cleaning assisting the plumber with a clog or camera Inspection that's fine.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

anysewer said:


> In that case we do a lot of plumbing as our guys are sent to help plumbers if the plumbers need our help. Anyways, I have removed the picture. :thumbup:
> Plus, I do not need to promote the company, my customers are happy and keep giving me more and more work. The price seems jaw dropping to you, I understand, but lately numerous companies across the nation have jumped on the same band wagon.
> Thank You


So, I was wondering. I know there is no way you can keep your doors open if all you left with from each job was $49. Is your deal to get them to let you camera etc.? thats ok because it clogged for some reason and its good to know. For us guys who know how to do a break even we know that there is NO way a campany can stay open on that we are just curious as to what your angle is.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> A little bit of a difference.
> His job He can leave the job site. I can continue to work on the job even if an inspector shows up on site because I am a Licensed Journeyman plumber. If whom ever your working for must leave. You must stop if he leaves the job site you have to work under the supervision of a Master or Journeyman Plumber and be a registered as an apprentice.
> If your on site doing only drain cleaning assisting the plumber with a clog or camera Inspection that's fine.


 I think all drain cleaners should be required to take a short version of the journeymans test or some kinda certification. You know 99% of them violate the code some way. From pulling toilets to replacing traps.....you know they dont refer that work to a plumber. Tile guys remove and re-install toilets too all the time everywhere across the country.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

The problem with estimates via phone are that often what the ho thinks is the problem, is often not the problem. A company I worked for in Iowa use to have a service fee but we would tell them it would he waved if we did the work now.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I think all drain cleaners should be required to take a short version of the journeymans test or some kinda certification. You know 99% of them violate the code some way. From pulling toilets to replacing traps.....you know they dont refer that work to a plumber. Tile guys remove and re-install toilets too all the time everywhere across the country.


Seen so many tile guy's break toilet flanges. Crack bowls due to over tightening bolts. Or trying to cut them off because of heavy rust or the bolt or bolts just spin.
Have opened a few walls and told HO you need your tile guy to finish the rest after the repair I don't tile. Never hear the tile guy say you need to call the plumber to pull & install the toilet before & finish tile work. Always wondered if tiles guys charge to pull toilet even if it's not on their bill.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

1. Just quoted a water heater replacement over the phone. Doing the job 8:30 a.m. tomorrow. Even explained possible addl. charges.

2. Gave a price earlier for an install only. Never called back.

Number one wants a reputable plumber and wants to have an idea what he's in for. He even went to Lowes, but now wants our water heater (A.O. Smith) after talking with him. He's agreeable and reasonable, I am confident that if something came up on the job, he will be reasonable.

Number two - wants the absolute cheapest price. Wants to re-use the expansion tank etc. Adversarial conversation. She didn't call back and that's fine. We are not the cheapest, she will discover what she paid for when something goes wrong. If she's defensive now, she will be worse later. Not worth the aggravation, nor worth driving there for a $45.00 trip fee. NEXT!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

So, let me get this straight. UnclogNH IS a plumber.

anysewer is NOT. 

Welcome to plumbing&draincleaningzone.com

I don't like this precedent one bit. Who do we let in next. 

pm Nathan. 

Let your opinion be heard


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

So if a guy buys a plunger and a snake and goes into business as a drain-cleaner, then he's a professional plumber all of a sudden?:no:
There is a company in my town that has no plumbing license and yet they've been around for years advertising for drain-cleaning services at a rock-bottom rate and they have a half-page ad under "plumbing contractors" in the yellowpages, it drives me nuts.:furious: They've been doing it for years without consequence. They are not supposed to do any repairs of any drains or any other plumbing that requires a license, yet they advertise under "plumbing contractors". Maybe its time I called the state board on this company. They shouldn't be allowed to advertise under "plumbing contractors" under state law, yet they do it every year.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

service guy said:


> So if a guy buys a plunger and a snake and goes into business as a drain-cleaner, then he's a professional plumber all of a sudden?:no:
> There is a company in my town that has no plumbing license and yet they've been around for years advertising for drain-cleaning services at a rock-bottom rate and they have a half-page ad under "plumbing contractors" in the yellowpages, it drives me nuts.:furious: They've been doing it for years without consequence. They are not supposed to do any repairs of any drains or any other plumbing that requires a license, yet they advertise under "plumbing contractors". Maybe its time I called the state board on this company. They shouldn't be allowed to advertise under "plumbing contractors" under state law, yet they do it every year.


Here in Illinois they will have the phone turned off till the ad is corrected, or removed.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Here in Illinois they will have the phone turned off till the ad is corrected, or removed.


 Better make damn sure the guy you report doesn't find out who reported him......how do you know his cousin doesn't work for the inspections office or the state office......Goodluck to you! You'll have better luck screwing with a mans women than you will his backpocket.....neither usually have a good outcome tho.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We have talked about this and the Staff has decided anysewer is not a true plumber and should not be allowed to post to this site. to be a member on this site you have to be doing plumbing in the field and not just drain cleaning, we have searched post from other member to make sure they have indicated there doing plumbing, in the case of anysewer there was never a indication of him doing plumbing there for not a plumber not allowed.

This thread will be closed.


----------

